
Some book picks for entrepreneurs (Squidoo) - Alex3917
http://www.squidoo.com/startup/
======
Alex3917
I'm guessing most people reading this are familiar with most of these
resources already, but perhaps someone will find something new. One of the
reasons I made this was so I'd have something to send to my friends so they'd
stop asking me questions.

